# Proper size brass block for Lo Pro Edge 7?



## Nonservium (Jul 9, 2012)

I ordered a brass block for an RG7620 I picked up but it doesn't seem to fit.

The screw pattern on the bridge itself and the block differ along with the screw hole sizes are different. Is there a different block that fits the Lo Pro Edge at floydupgrades other than what I linked above? I purchased what he had listed as an Ibanez 7 brass block..


----------



## djohns74 (Jul 9, 2012)

What's on the flip side of that brass block? What you're showing sure as heck appears to be the bottom of it...


----------



## kylendm (Jul 9, 2012)

Yup. lets see the other side.


----------



## Nonservium (Jul 9, 2012)

Smaller holes for the springs 

Those are the screw holes. This is my second brass block, I have one in my RG520Q. I've already repackaged the block or I'd take more pics.


----------



## djohns74 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't know, there shouldn't be that many holes on the surface that meets the bridge, that doesn't even make sense. It was either made incorrectly or you were just delivered the wrong thing. Either way, they shouldn't have any issue with replacing it.


----------



## HighPotency (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks kinda like a Fender-style trem block that hasn't had the screw holes drilled...


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 10, 2012)

In my experience, Adam doesn't know much about the products he sells. You need the 6 string Ibanez block for your bridge


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 10, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> In my experience, Adam doesn't know much about the products he sells. You need the 6 string Ibanez block for your bridge


I don't think that's quite right. He may not be an Ibanez guru, but he's very knowledgeable in general. I do agree that the 7-string block is mislabelled on his site. It should say "Edge Pro 7" so one doesn't get fooled into thinking that they're all interchangable.


----------



## Nonservium (Jul 10, 2012)

HighPotency said:


> Looks kinda like a Fender-style trem block that hasn't had the screw holes drilled...



Thanks for the heads up. Just to confirm, this is the correct block?

He is pretty knowledgeable about his stuff in general, but it is confusing that the 7 string block is not the block you'd need for this bridge.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 10, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> I don't think that's quite right. He may not be an Ibanez guru, but he's very knowledgeable in general. I do agree that the 7-string block is mislabelled on his site. It should say "Edge Pro 7" so one doesn't get fooled into thinking that they're all interchangable.



, Ive purchased several blocks from him. His memory is terrible and he's constantly selling people the wrong block. The op is not the first.


----------



## djohns74 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Just to confirm, this is the correct block?


That's the one. I don't really know about the Edge Pro blocks, but in the case of the Original and Lo-Pro Edges, the stock 6 and 7 string blocks are identical, therefore the same aftermarket part will fit as well.


----------



## Nonservium (Jul 10, 2012)

Good to know, this is my first Ibanez 7 string so sorting out the specifics for aftermarket parts has been an experience to say the least. I've talked to FU and he's gonna swap them out. Hopefully I'll have the replacement by the weekend if all goes well. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sullen (Jul 11, 2012)

Edge Pro blocks use 5 small screws to attach it to the trem instead of three like OFR's and other Ibanez trems...


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 11, 2012)

^Yeah, I guess that's why the Edge Pro blocks are the only ones I've ever heard of people stripping the threads on.


----------



## StupidDav (Jul 11, 2012)

I was in the same position a couple of weeks ago and shot Adam an email, he said that Ibanez changed the screws at some point and to send it back to swap for a three screw one. Got a three screw one and it fits perfectly, sounds a load better too.


----------



## Nonservium (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome, my return should hit him tomorrow so hopefully I'll get a new block early next week. I'm not in a big rush, I'm still waiting on pickups to come in as well. Glad you got it worked out!


----------



## Detested (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys,just as a side note there is a guy on eBay (hoockey) who makes blocks for edge and lo-pro 7s,they are about 15 bucks cheaper.Have one on the way.Thought someone might want to save a little.Listed on ibby 7-string.


----------



## dean_fry (Sep 1, 2012)

I want to order the same for my UV777 (lo-pro 7)...so quick question, did it go well with the "Ibanez Edge" Big Block?


----------



## mniel8195 (Sep 1, 2012)

i suggest sending in your block on any 7 string guitar so he can match the wholes. for example his 7 string blocks that he advertises on his website will not fit a orf 7 you need to get a standard block


----------



## Heavy_Arms (Dec 22, 2012)

Really wish I found this thread 3 days ago... Guess I'll be sending mine back the six string model as well...


----------



## Suitable (May 1, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but I'm looking to upgrade mine on my RG7620 so rather than start a new thread... since the lo pro edge is a licensed trem, would the OFR 7 brass block upgrade fit on it? Slightly larger in width than the 6 string egde block replacement? Thoughts? also are the new cut studs from ibanezrules worth getting or just put chap stick on the original will work fine? The edges are still in great nick so I think a block upgrade and some HD springs with heat shrink on them should be it yeah?

Cheers for the info!


----------



## djohns74 (May 2, 2013)

"Licensed trem" does not mean that all parts are interchangeable with an OFR, or even close to it. As far as I'm aware, any Edge / LoPro Edge will only work with blocks meant for an Edge. The 6 and 7 string stock blocks are exactly the same.


----------



## Suitable (May 3, 2013)

Sweet! Ill just get the edge brass block. Any Ideas on the studs? Cheers


----------



## Sketchar (May 8, 2013)

Can I just ask what is the benefit of changing the block to an aftermarket block? I am not too sure other than helping sustain (from what I have been told).


----------



## Suitable (May 9, 2013)

Ill soon find out and tell you, unless someone else pipes in sooner. But yeah added sustain and more clarity Im guessing from the added mass but thats only a guess atm...


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 10, 2013)

djohns74 said:


> "Licensed trem" does not mean that all parts are interchangeable with an OFR, or even close to it. As far as I'm aware, any Edge / LoPro Edge will only work with blocks meant for an Edge. *The 6 and 7 string stock blocks are exactly the same.*



Is this also true of the Edge-Pro and Edge-Pro 7? Ignoring the notches for the red string retainers, would you be able to swap between the two? I'm speaking in the context of aftermarket brass blocks, naturally.


----------



## djohns74 (May 10, 2013)

ZeroSignal said:


> Is this also true of the Edge-Pro and Edge-Pro 7? Ignoring the notches for the red string retainers, would you be able to swap between the two? I'm speaking in the context of aftermarket brass blocks, naturally.


I couldn't say, I know they're different from the Edge/LoPro, but I have zero experience with the Edge-Pro 7.


----------



## Crazy_Guitar (Feb 9, 2017)

What they spec as "7-string block" is for the Edge Pro 7. Edge/Lo-Pro Edge 7s use the "Edge" block.


----------

